# a few questions for you guys



## wimp (Sep 19, 2007)

1) in the AASHTO load combination chart, how do you know which load group to use? for instance, if I have dead, live, and impact loads to consider, should I use "I" or "IA"?

2) Is there a code prescribed method for distributind wind loads to the floors in a multi-story building? Or, do we simply figure out what the wind load at that particular floor height would be and go from there?

3) example 2.3 on page 2-4 of the SERM. Where do they get 8.48 ft-K ?? is this a mistake?

4) Seismis and Wind Forces by Alan Williams says....

(page 41) for seismis response coeff Cs max value is Sds(I)/® and computed value is Sd1(I)/(RT)

code says opposite. Where am I going wrong?

5) General Frames....please clear up a fairly basic question for me. How do I determine when a frame is internally and externally determinate.

thanks for all your input in advance


----------

